# VDC off voids the warranty..



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Over on NAGTROC a guy has a copy of the warranty booklet stating that VDC off will void the warranty and should only be used when stuck in the mud / snow

http://www.nagtroc.org/forums/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=17628

Paul


----------



## mg1942 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Turning VDC mode OFF will void your warranty!*

The GT-R is in my hands - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club









This is according to the US spec GT-Rs.

And also GT-R has a blackbox hat pretty much records a lot of data (including your driving habits) so that it can be analyzed by Nissan in case of a problem.


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

me personally I am going to purchse a Jap version and import it seeing as how I will be over there for the next couple years anyways


----------



## mg1942 (Apr 28, 2008)

It sucks that Nissan can see your driving habits with the black box installed.

Does Porsche, Chevrolet do this to their sports cars???


----------



## markwofford (May 3, 2008)

I guess this is a good way for Nissan to prevent people from doing stressful launches on the car. Since, if you break something using launch control (which requires turning VDC off) then you're not covered! Sort of deceptive though since it's a feature of the car (launch control) that has been used by the press (obviously told to them by Nissan) so they could obtain good numbers that equal or better the competition. Yet, it reality the car won't be as quick off the line without using launch control (I think I've read 0-60 mph / 0-100 kph is in the low to mid 4 sec range without it). So, use launch control... break something... and your screwed! Nice. Kinda like giving the car a sun roof, having all the magazines show it with the roof open. Then, they sell you the car, only to tell you that you can't open the roof (unless stuck in a snow drift or something to escape) because if you do it's at your own risk if something breaks in the process. Except with the launch control, there would be a lot more expense in fixing something that might break (transmission/ engine/ etc.) than a roof motor.

Mark


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

maybe they're worried about getting sued if someone crashes.....i think it's fair to say that they have quite a litiginous culture in the U.S. particularly. It remains to be seen whether there will be the same warranty stipulation in the U.K. and if there is such a stipulation whether that will be legal taking into account the law about statutory rights


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

started: 23rd June 2008, 11:44 AM 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/99890-vdc-off-voids-warranty.html

someone merge threads.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

launch control is overrated. i've used it just once. yes, it's fast but this is not a slow car off the line. if you know how to shift then launch control will give you only .4 secs advantage. hardly worth risking the warranty over.


----------



## First (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey MG,

Is there even a remote chance you could scan the whole english manual into Adobe .pdf format for us JDM owners? Hell I'll even pay you for a copy of that!


----------



## mg1942 (Apr 28, 2008)

First said:


> Hey MG,
> 
> Is there even a remote chance you could scan the whole english manual into Adobe .pdf format for us JDM owners? Hell I'll even pay you for a copy of that!


You gonna have to ask KKR75 from Beirut, Lebanon. I don't have and I can't find service manual in english online.

The GT-R is in my hands - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Threads Merged.


----------



## KKR75 (Apr 14, 2008)

> Hey MG,
> 
> Is there even a remote chance you could scan the whole english manual into Adobe .pdf format for us JDM owners? Hell I'll even pay you for a copy of that!


Woaaahhhh !!!! The 2 manuals (Owner's manual and Multi-Function Display Manual) are huge, easily over 400-500 pages for both. Scanning this into PDF would take probably 6+ hours of non-stop work.

Besides, I heard the manual will be available for download starting July 7th, in the U.S.


BTW guys, the car is unreal  so refined yet so nervous. so smooth yet so stiff. so comfortable yet so punchy. And I mean all this in every aspect of the car: engine, transmission, suspension ...


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

"Nervous" in a good way? Is there a good way?


----------



## KKR75 (Apr 14, 2008)

> "Nervous" in a good way? Is there a good way?


yes. when you want to punch it, the monster wakes up starts to roar. but in cruise, the monster sleeps very quietly


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

KKR75 said:


> yes. when you want to punch it, the monster wakes up starts to roar. but in cruise, the monster sleeps very quietly


That was im impression when i drove it for a day:bowdown1:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

A little bit confussed here - VDC whats that stand for?

If switching it off voids warranty issues - then I would imagine fitting a Mines ECU and exhaust will do the same.

I'm going for ECU remap (yet to decide who) new exhaust and high flow cats and a water injection system - that should throw it the warrenty straight out of the window - so using launch cotrol is irrelevant.

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

OK VDC is a traction control embeded in the ECU - Sorry new to Nissan lingo....

R.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry but if taking the traction control off - voids warranty then Nissan might have a fight on there hands, as if it can damage the car it shouldn't have a button, and if only to be used in mud or on snow then it should switch back on automaticly after a certain speed.

Any way I'll be using the lauch control - not every day at the lights - but for fun and the guys will all want to see it down at the track - it's not gonna look good on Nissan if you say your not allowed to use it...

R.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Chubby said:


> I'm sorry but if taking the traction control off - voids warranty then Nissan might have a fight on there hands, as if it can damage the car it shouldn't have a button, and if only to be used in mud or on snow then it should switch back on automaticly after a certain speed.
> 
> Any way I'll be using the lauch control - not every day at the lights - but for fun and the guys will all want to see it down at the track - it's not gonna look good on Nissan if you say your not allowed to use it...
> 
> R.


Agreed.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

BMW have done the same for ages in the the M3 (E46) it has launch control but if you murder the clutch or tranny they check the ECU for how many starts you have done and if they thing you are taking the piss 3 or 5 + then they bill you for the repair.

Ferrari do the same for their launch systems but I can't see Nissan UK voiding the warranty for driving with the TC off and if they do I am gonna cancel my order as that will be shit for track days - I want to drive computer free on a track and test my ability not the cars.

Kp


----------



## J.A. (Mar 26, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> BMW have done the same for ages in the the M3 (E46) it has launch control but if you murder the clutch or tranny they check the ECU for how many starts you have done and if they thing you are taking the piss 3 or 5 + then they bill you for the repair.
> 
> Ferrari do the same for their launch systems but I can't see Nissan UK voiding the warranty for driving with the TC off and if they do I am gonna cancel my order as that will be shit for track days - I want to drive computer free on a track and test my ability not the cars.
> 
> Kp


I'll cancel as well...


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

why doesn't the original poster post the warranty page info regarding the VDC. we're all just guessing otherwise.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

As posted earlier,

You lot wanna get out more and learn about cars a bit !!!

BMW, Ferrari and others have stated that their modern launch systems are for very seldom use and as such repeated launches will almost certainly break something and hence void the warranty because they know this would happen. Its a bit like a page in a handbook for a gun that says dont point at yourself and pull trigger - its kinda obvious when you stop and think about it !!

As for "black box" data recording then thats been around for eons as well. The police have been known to check in cases of severe road accidents to see if speed etc was a major factor. If you guys dont like it then cancel your order and go buy an old 1980's DeLorean or something that makes you feel "tech" without diluting a knowlegeable club. Or an Ariel Atom if you're truly interested in going round track fast with no traction control - you'll get more out of it !!!

J.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

bladerider said:


> AsOr an Ariel Atom if you're truly interested in going round track fast with no traction control - you'll get more out of it !!!
> 
> J.


Funny you shold say that - I saw the Atom on an old Top Gear, and thought, buy one second hand for abot 20k and have 30k in my pocket...

Wanna buy my GT-R - £15k and you can have my place....


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah !!

Trouble is I watched the same old Top Gear as you did and thought "WOW !! I didnt realise they were that cheap, maybe worth having a look" except that Ariel have obviously been swamped by demand and just simply upped the price to take advantage as they are more like 40k rather than 20k !!!

J.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Serously though - I think you have missed the point - it's like saying don't corner at high speeds because it puts too much stress on the suspension and it might break - and that not covered...

If it ain't reliable don't fit it - simple - the car doesn't NEED launch contol - so why fit it??? But if you do fit it then the damn thing SHOULD work every time - OK so there is an issue of general wear and tear, but it should work..


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

bladerider said:


> they are more like 40k rather than 20k !!!
> 
> J.



damn there goes a perfectly good plan....


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

My turbo's blew on my Audi whilst under warranty - Audi said you have been on a track and it's therefore not covered - after a long chat they agreed I could put as much if not more pressure on the car driving down the A46 than around Donnington (Donnington max speed 145mph - A46 195mph) and decoded to honour the warranty.

It seems that at least Nissan are happy for the car to be used on the track - 1 up to them..

R.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

The very fact that this is written in the manual shows that lack of thought behind this. Is this car fragile? I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a feeling it's just covering there backs - I'm sure it will be just fine - as long as you don't use it every time you leave the lights for 3 years - don't forget they give a full 3 year warranty - thats a lot of time and miles for something to go wrong..

R.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Whats the point of a warranty when driving it hard voids it?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I'd guess that if they didn't some berk would drive it in maximum attack mode all the time launching it from cold at every opportunity and then cry about the car braking after 30k miles.

It's old news and can only apply to a related system. So if you switch off VDC and the body rusts away they can't refuse the warranty claim.

I've seen this sort of scaremongering on a million forums.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> As for "black box" data recording then thats been around for eons as well. The police have been known to check in cases of severe road accidents to see if speed etc was a major factor. If you guys dont like it then cancel your order and go buy an old 1980's DeLorean or something that makes you feel "tech" without diluting a knowlegeable club. Or an Ariel Atom if you're truly interested in going round track fast with no traction control - you'll get more out of it !!!


I believe Mclaren were one of the first to do this...I went to a lecture years ago by one of the chassis guys and he recalled a story ref a F1 that was delivered to one of the heads of BMW. Apparently by it's first service he had hit 300kph (autobahn obviously) something like 40+ occasions
We fit 'black boxes' to fleet cars a lot to establish the 'customer usage profile' and work out the worst case drive cycle but, hey, they get a free pen, umbrellla and alarm clock...


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Chubby said:


> I have a feeling it's just covering there backs - I'm sure it will be just fine - as long as you don't use it every time you leave the lights for 3 years - don't forget they give a full 3 year warranty - thats a lot of time and miles for something to go wrong..
> 
> R.


If it is just launch control then fine, I don't mind if I can't use it all the time but I was under the impression that VDC was more traction control than launch control.

Kp


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Later in the owners manual the VDC is talked about for weather and road conditions, so could it be that the warranty is void if the VDC is not active for this type of activity rather than using it for the launch control


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> as long as you don't use it every time you leave the lights for 3 years


That's a very vague statement though isn't it? If you buy a new car you should be entitled to know exactly what the manufacture believes is acceptable usage..i.e what they have signed off on durability testing. Anything with 'acceptable usage' or the like is open to interpretation i.e the manufacuturer will try and prove that you have used the car outside of it's normal operating envelope (hateful term but it's used...). When statements like this are put in the owners manual it really opens up warranty claims to a case by case bun fight..i.e who shouts loudest wins...


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

bladerider said:


> BMW, Ferrari and others have stated that their modern launch systems are for very seldom use and as such repeated launches will almost certainly break something and hence void the warranty because they know this would happen. Its a bit like a page in a handbook for a gun that says dont point at yourself and pull trigger - its kinda obvious when you stop and think about it !!


Yes, but there is a world of difference between saying that launch control should be used sparingly and saying that turning off traction control will void the warranty, especially when Nissan are saying that everybody should try the car on a circuit at least once.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I sent my completed order form back on Friday but before I did I called Nissan. I sent them a copy of the link and asked them to explain it. They told me that it is going to be qualified for the UK and will explain in an email what is and is not covered. 

Kp


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

can you post that email kpkpkp


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

WickedOne513 said:


> can you post that email kpkpkp


For sure, I even put on the order form a foot note to say order subject to VDC clarification and Nissan were fine with that. Should have the reply tomorrow so as soon as I have it I will post it up.

Kp


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

might be the threat of getting sued. Launch control is not offered on US market Ferraris at all.

And the carnage of launch control and BMW M3s with SMG boxes is something I see regularly. My friend practically makes his living rebuilding the things for M3 owners around here, so much so that I've come to completely distrust semi-auto transmissions. Every time I swing by the garage, he's got one in pieces on the floor.

They are clever bits of engineering though - far less bulky and complex than I thought they'd be.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SMG boxes aren't fragile over here... how odd.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

maybe it's just a smaller, more concentrated area - most of the nice cars are located within about a 10km quadrant of Seoul. So maybe I'm just seeing more failures, but out of a larger pool of M3s per square mile.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Quite possibly. I had the impression that the SMG boxes were quite strong. Have you ever had a drive of a CSL? Now that gear change is awesome.


----------



## Bodi (Dec 23, 2007)

Howsie said:


> Quite possibly. I had the impression that the SMG boxes were quite strong. Have you ever had a drive of a CSL? Now that gear change is awesome.


When we bought ours we had been told no more that around 10 launches before it would go belly up, so i never used it :bawling:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Bodi said:


> When we bought ours we had been told no more that around 10 launches before it would go belly up, so i never used it :bawling:


I'm talking mode 6 or S6 not the launch control.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah I had a White M3 SMG and it had the flappy paddle box - it never missed a beat. I always drove it in S6 and never backed of the throttle on gear changes. They are pretty bomb proof but there is still a limit on launches before they walk away feom the warranty. Can anyone confirm that VDC is traction control and not just the launch control system.

Thanks

Kp


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

am back at work in the morning so will see if I can clear this up for you guys, but am not entirely sure if warranty exceptions etc for UK cars have even been set yet (if any different to others?)


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> yeah I had a White M3 SMG and it had the flappy paddle box - it never missed a beat. I always drove it in S6 and never backed of the throttle on gear changes. They are pretty bomb proof but there is still a limit on launches before they walk away feom the warranty. Can anyone confirm that VDC is traction control and not just the launch control system.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kp


I've read the U.S. manual that someone kindly posted on this forum and yes it does mean traction control, which it says should only be turned off for getting the car out of situations where it is stuck in mud or snow. Also I was a little concerned to see that it says that if you need to change the tyres on one axle you should change all four at the same time...a little disconcerting at possibly up to £500 per tyre and it also says even more alarmingly that if you have to change brake pads you have to change all four pads and discs! Even TVR who were not known to be economical for their servicing costs used to offer to "reskim" discs if that would avoid having to replace them in order to save the customer money but unless I'm missing something getting us to change all four discs every time the pads get worn really does take the biscuit away!
I don't want to indulge in scaremongering and I should point out that:
1. This is the U.S. manual not the U.K. one.
2. Since the basis of warranty waiving is that "disobeying" the manufacturer's recommendations can only void the warranty for a fault with the product that arises due to this action it would seem difficult to enforce this edict (re brakes and tyres) even if it does appear in the U.K manual.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

axolotl said:


> Also I was a little concerned to see that it says that if you need to change the tyres on one axle you should change all four at the same time....


This is fairly standard I believe on 4 wheel drive cars - and is standard on a Audi Quattro, however it depends on how they have worn and why it needs replacing as rule of thumb is that they all wear out together.

R.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

in japan you can change the pads without having to change the discs. that surely must be a misprint or bad translation in the US manual.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

regarding the tyre change issue.....Maybe it is the norm with 4 wheel drive cars I don't know but I've had an impreza turbo since new for 10 years and have never needed to change all four tyres at once but then I've never done track days and a significant proportion of the miles have been on motorways so perhaps you're right and it is to do with how the car is driven.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> in japan you can change the pads without having to change the discs. that surely must be a misprint or bad translation in the US manual.


pleased to hear that...thanks


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

axolotl said:


> regarding the tyre change issue.....Maybe it is the norm with 4 wheel drive cars I don't know but I've had an impreza turbo since new for 10 years and have never needed to change all four tyres at once but then I've never done track days and a significant proportion of the miles have been on motorways so perhaps you're right and it is to do with how the car is driven.


Yes totally agree - but it is written into the Audi RS4 manual - which was nice when Audi curbed one of my wheels and had to replace one rim and all four tyres.

But saying that the RS4 does have an even spread on tyres with the 50/50 engine split - so if you fit them together they wear out together, on road or track.

R.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 25, 2008)

I've had 5 different impreza's, one evo and a 996 turbo and never had to change all 4 tyres at once, the reason being because it depends on how much power goes to both sets of wheels, my impreza's where 60front and 40 back so the fronts wore first, my porsche was 90rear 10 front so the backs wore first. not really that much to do with weight more on the spread of horse power!! so the gtr will def wear its rear rubber first.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I spoke to nissan today and they said the US warranty will differ from the EU. They also said that the warranty comment was to cover them
"if you done something like a track day and blew the tranny" I asked if they could write a mail and I was told they were talking to the policy guys who wrote the warranty to get something from them.

I know a lot of car manfactutes state in the manual that racing or time trialing will void the warranty - I think they have just worded it badly. That said I still want clarification that is the case and that I can drive the car without TC and not void the warranty 

Kp


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

the car is a dog to handle without the VDC on btw. check out that video of the test driver seeing how easy it is to lose the back end... barely takes a little throttle on a bend and the back goes. it's a VERY heavy car....


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Quite possibly. I had the impression that the SMG boxes were quite strong. Have you ever had a drive of a CSL? Now that gear change is awesome.


YES YES YES!! I haves one and have really gotten to love it recently!! Selling it though!


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> the car is a dog to handle without the VDC on btw. check out that video of the test driver seeing how easy it is to lose the back end... barely takes a little throttle on a bend and the back goes. it's a VERY heavy car....


i haven't seen this vid or are you talking about the one in your signature? can you send me a link please otherwise, thanks


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

IRISH said:


> I've had 5 different impreza's, one evo and a 996 turbo and never had to change all 4 tyres at once, the reason being because it depends on how much power goes to both sets of wheels, my impreza's where 60front and 40 back so the fronts wore first, my porsche was 90rear 10 front so the backs wore first. not really that much to do with weight more on the spread of horse power!! so the gtr will def wear its rear rubber first.


Believe it or not but the tyres I have on my car need replacing again - yes all bloody four, due to delamination from the inside out....

Would post picture but don't know how...

R.


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

Chamber said:


> i haven't seen this vid or are you talking about the one in your signature? can you send me a link please otherwise, thanks


actually could you post a link to your video so we can all see it. 
by the way i note that evo's john barker in the group test against the audi R8 on winding welsh roads left the gearbox in standard setting, left the vdc in standard setting (neither setting it to R nor switching it off) and actually had the suspension in comfort setting................he still seemed to be backing off the throttle to let the hard driven R8 keep up. I don't think I'm going to be turning vdc off very often...I suspect it would probably make me slower if I did and make me run the risk of not arriving at all!


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

axolotl said:


> actually could you post a link to your video so we can all see it.
> by the way i note that evo's john barker in the group test against the audi R8 on winding welsh roads left the gearbox in standard setting, left the vdc in standard setting (neither setting it to R nor switching it off) and actually had the suspension in comfort setting................he still seemed to be backing off the throttle to let the hard driven R8 keep up. I don't think I'm going to be turning vdc off very often...*I suspect it would probably make me slower if I did and make me run the risk of not arriving at all!*


lol yea i can understand what you mean lol where you get the review from? the magazine or an online article?


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

It was in the April 2008 edition of evo........I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him but one paragraph is particularly telling:
"Flicking the stability control and drivetrain settings to 'Race' is unnecessary. This expands the opportunity to feel the rear slip under power but you don't need to push that hard to run away from the R8. In fact, you find yourself short-shifting or soft-pedalling the throttle to give the Audi a chance to catch up so you can see how hard it's trying. The game has moved on."


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

axolotl said:


> It was in the April 2008 edition of evo........I hope he doesn't mind me quoting him but one paragraph is particularly telling:
> "Flicking the stability control and drivetrain settings to 'Race' is unnecessary. This expands the opportunity to feel the rear slip under power but you don't need to push that hard to run away from the R8. In fact, you find yourself short-shifting or soft-pedalling the throttle to give the Audi a chance to catch up so you can see how hard it's trying. The game has moved on."


i don't know whether to cheer or grieve, i love the R8, i'm waiting for the V12 diesel or any news, it's a beast with its torque yet i agree with you, the game has moved on opcorn:


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Chamber said:


> The game has moved on



The Game has definatly moved on in leaps and bounds - makes my car look ancient - but to the true driver, feeling and balancing the cars power / movements is still a thing of beauty.

Have the toys to help, and play with others, but be able to switch off when the terms permit.

Or should we just get in the car press a button for our destination and let the car drive us there without input??? It will come I'm sure.

R.


----------



## GTR FREAK! (May 15, 2008)

Chamber said:


> i don't know whether to cheer or grieve, i love the R8, i'm waiting for the V12 diesel or any news, it's a beast with its torque yet i agree with you, the game has moved on opcorn:


Im afraid you'll be waiting a while then as the R8 V12 Diesel has been cancelled by audi who have finally admitted what everyone else knew before them...it couldnt be done!! Apparently the chassis couldnt take the weight to give the performance and then they couldnt keep the thing cooled down.

GTR, THE CAR!!:bowdown1:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

axolotl said:


> actually could you post a link to your video so we can all see it.
> by the way i note that evo's john barker in the group test against the audi R8 on winding welsh roads left the gearbox in standard setting, left the vdc in standard setting (neither setting it to R nor switching it off) and actually had the suspension in comfort setting................he still seemed to be backing off the throttle to let the hard driven R8 keep up. I don't think I'm going to be turning vdc off very often...I suspect it would probably make me slower if I did and make me run the risk of not arriving at all!


here ya go...

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/98238-those-who-think-driving-talent-isnt-required-r35.html


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

Chubby said:


> The Game has definatly moved on in leaps and bounds - makes my car look ancient - *but to the true driver, feeling and balancing the cars power / movements is still a thing of beauty.*
> 
> Have the toys to help, and play with others, but be able to switch off when the terms permit.
> 
> ...


well said :thumbsup:



GTR FREAK! said:


> Im afraid you'll be waiting a while then as the R8 V12 Diesel has been cancelled by audi who have finally admitted what everyone else knew before them...it couldnt be done!! Apparently the chassis couldnt take the weight to give the performance and then they couldnt keep the thing cooled down.
> 
> GTR, THE CAR!!:bowdown1:


i'm not so sure about that based on this video but i am sure that it had it's fair share of problems but then again who has done a diesel supercar of this nature so aren't problems to be expected?? *CLICK HERE*

well i don't mind, it's not so much the fastest time to me but the way it makes you feel.... (want's spec-v  )


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Video is great - would imagine he is on the wrong tyres or the pressures are wrong as he's sliding badly..

R.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Chubby said:


> Video is great - would imagine he is on the wrong tyres or the pressures are wrong as he's sliding badly..
> 
> R.


afraid not. he's just turned off VDC and is testing the limits of the car for testing purposes. 

the electronics really numb the real feel of the car. i drove mine on the same circuit with everything set to R and you really had no idea what the car would do. you can't feel it. you just have to trust the electronics.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

The video is obviously some form of test as stated.

The cornering speeds are pedestrian, the way he is driving is totally at odds to what you would want to do and as soemone mentioned he clearly has no real grip, most likely due to dissintegrated tyres.

So all in all its completely useless info. Might as well show a stripped out 1litre polo from Berg Cup with stupid tyres and say thats the ultimate corner speed car, or a F1 car with spacesavers on and say it is impossible to handle. Neither statement has any relation to the normal specs and performance of the car.

I would be perfectly happy to take an R34, 32 or 35 round a track with the traction on or off and play lift off oversteer and throttle balancing games - we could have a nice chat and glass of Merlot whilst I did it if ya like    

J.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a possibility that he's running his tyres flat - as they are run flats to see how the car handles...

Just a thought..

R.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

spot on !!

Would also explain how it is so jerky to get back like the steering is really sloooow !!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

So this is the mail contents I have back from Nissan


Please see our current policy detail regarding your VDC (ESP) issue below. Please note however, this is still work in progress.

Tuning:
Malfunctions caused by operation performed at workshop other than NHPC or mount of parts other than Nissan genuine will not be covered by warranty. 

Driving condition: 
Malfunctions caused by severe driving (eg. driving at circuit) will not be covered by warranty.
Verification of travel distance with Vehicle Status Data Recorder (VSDR) and history of parts replacement may be conducted.

Special driving condition: 
Launch mode needs to be set VDC off. When the customer set VDC off, then warranty is not covered as described in the Owner Manual (OM).
Customer should be checked and maintained in NHPC before and after driving racetrack to follow special racing service intervals in OM.
System failure on the vehicle during race driving on a circuit is non-warrantable. System failure on the vehicle during city driving related to having driven the vehicle on a race circuit is non-warrantable.

NB: Specific warranty booklet will be supplied to all RBUs for translation and distribution to local network

My understanding is that essentially, any car driven on track is out of warranty until re-checked by a certified NHPC which effectively re-sets the warranty.

Effectively, any time VDC OFF is engaged, the car is out of warranty while VDC OFF is engaged.

Make of it what you will

Kp


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds about right for a car Company - give you all the performace you need on a track and doesn't let you use it...

R.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it's not that bad. they're giving you the performance and it's your call if you use it. but if you break it you pay for it. why should nissan pay for it?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

tokyogtr said:


> but if you break it you pay for it. why should nissan pay for it?



Why should it break??

R.


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I agree that it is really little bit dissapointing that they say - when you turn VDC off, you don't have warranty!
I have never heared for such thing, Mercedes, Porsche and BMW don't do such things...
There is rev limiter, so you cannot overrev the negine!! WHy shoul you loose warranty when turning ESP/ASR off???


----------



## JFE GT-R (Mar 13, 2008)

the point is, if you are using the car on track just about any manufacturers warranty is void, all Nissan are asking is that after driving a car on track (or like your on a track) that you have a 'race' service to reinstate the warranty.

No other manufacturer warrants trackday abuse either!


----------



## SuzaFan (Jul 3, 2008)

I am not complaining about the track using, I am complainig about cancelling the warranty if something goes wrong when the VDC is off!!!
I understood the post that way.
For example, if the transmission explodes with the VDC off - no warranty. That can happen in the city, not on the track. 
This is nonsence for me.


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

I track my car on a regular basis, and change the oil, brake fluid and pads on every other session. So I agree on some of Nissans points.

R.


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Chubby said:


> I track my car on a regular basis, and change the oil, brake fluid and pads on every other session. So I agree on some of Nissans points.
> 
> R.


Me too, but if I am blasting down a B road with VDC off and the gear box goes bang then that is not fair - if it happened in the 911 I have Porsche would not say "sorry PSM was off - tought shit".

I am actually going to the FOS on Friday with some of the guys from Nissan so I will get some more info.

Kp


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

What will happen on the second hand market - how would you know if the VDC has been switched off???

You could by a car and then find a major engine / gearbox problem and then be told that it happened when the VDC was off and your not covered....

Can the memory / black box be cleared?

Rich.


----------



## Mr Lobo (Jul 24, 2008)

I've asked the HPC in the Netherlands about it and they say it will be under garantee if you turn off the VDC. They also said me why would they put the switch on it if you are not allowed to use it without losing garantee ?! 
So they think its a strange situation on the US market.

Maybe they dont know it by themselves yet and we have to wait till we get the cars in Europe.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Not always sure Nissan HPC Netherlands know whats going on but let's hope they are right.

You'll be at the presentation of the GTR 14th of August?


----------



## Mr Lobo (Jul 24, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Not always sure Nissan HPC Netherlands know whats going on but let's hope they are right.
> 
> You'll be at the presentation of the GTR 14th of August?


I've still not placed my order yet, shame on me. :chairshot
Maybe i can arrange an invitation, i assume you mean the presentation for people that already placed the order ?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Mr Lobo said:


> I've still not placed my order yet, shame on me. :chairshot
> Maybe i can arrange an invitation, i assume you mean the presentation for people that already placed the order ?


I spoke to my dealer today - **** the VDC warranty I am still avin one. He did say thought if you ordered one today it would be mid 2010 - ouch!!!

I know you should not wish your life away but damn hurry up July 09

Kp


----------



## MOU53Y (Oct 9, 2008)

so does this include exausts and the warranty is void??


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

*USDM Manual says no to Zorst mods, IIRC*



MOU53Y said:


> so does this include exausts and the warranty is void??


I beleive I read on NAGTROC a few months back a post where the excerpts from the manual and warranty were posted, saying aftermarket exhausts void warranties.

Summat about the heat output from the zorst and damage to the undertray plastics and boot/rear pax compartment. :banned:


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

kpkpkp said:


> So this is the mail contents I have back from Nissan
> 
> 
> Please see our current policy detail regarding your VDC (ESP) issue below. Please note however, this is still work in progress.
> ...


Hang on a second, here are Nissan saying the car HAS Launch control when they've constantly denied it has one and they've ever marketed it as having one.
I think they've just dug themselves a little deeper here by officially stating it has a launch control function.


----------



## MOU53Y (Oct 9, 2008)

so wats the point of aftermarket parts for the r35 if it voids the warranty u might aswell get an import as the warranty is void anyway if ppl are gonna do any kind of tunning


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

MOU53Y said:


> so wats the point of aftermarket parts for the r35 if it voids the warranty u might aswell get an import as the warranty is void anyway if ppl are gonna do any kind of tunning


If you want a gTR now and are going to heavily modify then you're correct, buy an import. Except that at current FX rates they'll be expensive.

For UK cars, it's still worth having UK-spec to UK wordings, euro-satnav and even if you modifiy it, they'll still warranty the rest of the car ie if you change the exhaust they're not going to bounce a warranty claim if the electric windows or satnav stop working.....


----------



## MOU53Y (Oct 9, 2008)

Guy said:


> If you want a gTR now and are going to heavily modify then you're correct, buy an import. Except that at current FX rates they'll be expensive.
> 
> For UK cars, it's still worth having UK-spec to UK wordings, euro-satnav and even if you modifiy it, they'll still warranty the rest of the car ie if you change the exhaust they're not going to bounce a warranty claim if the electric windows or satnav stop working.....


yeah i get wat your sayin i'm not after heavily modding it just exhaust maybe a few bits and bobs really


----------



## MOU53Y (Oct 9, 2008)

is there anyway of stopping the black box data recorder as i feel that its wrong in monitoring your driving its like big brother in your car ! as it seems nissan want to get out of any warranty issues! and are they fitting them in all cars as i'm in the uk


----------

